# Add one more happy customer to wingshooters list !



## Dan D (Apr 1, 2013)

Yesterday I received my first slingshots, a pair of recurve hunters from Roger 
( Wingshooter )

Now I'm no slingshot guru, but I can recognize good quality workmanship & I appreciate his very fast delivery. Now to back what I'm writing, I was so happy with his slingshots I sent Roger some more money to build one for my nephew (my little hunting buddy) that should tell you what I think of his slingshots !

Dan


----------



## Bob at Draco (Feb 18, 2013)

Those look very nice.


----------

